# blackwater concentration?



## josh raysin (Nov 28, 2005)

when you mix the blackwater concentration, like the ones found at the local pet shop, do you mix as directed for fish or stronger/more diluted?
found a ton of recomendations for it but no directions on how to exactly use it with the eggs and with the tads if there is a difference. thanks josh


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Check this post:
http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=10572
I settled on 4mL of blackwater expert for now, and in the tads cups, I add an Oak leaf or two.


----------



## josh raysin (Nov 28, 2005)

and do you spray this on the eggs before they hatch ?


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

No, I was trying that, but it wasn't working out, so I went with meth blue to mist the eggs...works ok.
One thing to remember is that most frogs ( in my experience) will lay crappy clutches for a few months, then they start having a higher success rate. I don't know for sure if the meth is working better, or if the better hatch rate is due to the frogs getting better at fertilizing them.
Have fun!


----------



## josh raysin (Nov 28, 2005)

ok thanks for the help. josh


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

> No, I was trying that, but it wasn't working out, so I went with meth blue to mist the eggs...works ok.
> One thing to remember is that most frogs ( in my experience) will lay crappy clutches for a few months, then they start having a higher success rate. I don't know for sure if the meth is working better, or if the better hatch rate is due to the frogs getting better at fertilizing them.


Brian is again right on the money with this one. Meth blue for the eggs, and black water for the tads. Use KENTS not tetra. I add black water to a gallon of RO water till it attains a dark color.
Dave


----------



## josh raysin (Nov 28, 2005)

and for the meth blue you use just enough to turn the water slightly blue/green whatever?


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Follow the instructions on the bottle for the meth, it's strong stuff, I'd tell you what my instructions say, but the stuff you buy might be a different brand and possibly different concentration.
I agree with Dave, Kent's blackwater is better, Tetra worked OK for tads themselves (for me), but it seemed to promote massive algae or slime growth...stuff the tads wouldn't eat.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2006)

Yeah that tetra stuff has phospahtes in it, thatd certainley give any algae present a helping hand.

Matt


----------

